# Shimano XTR vs XT pedals



## shackleton (Jan 15, 2011)

Are the XTR worth the extra$$$? Can you notice a performance difference?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

of course not. 

But I also think the XT pedals aren't really much better than the 540 and 520 series either. 

Personally I say 500 series or XTR. XTR's body is significantly smaller, but as for feeling a difference... no.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

The new XTR pedals are totally redesigned. More platform, ans supposedly a little better mud-shedding. But Shimano just announced a new version of the XT which integrated many of the same features. There's a couple page thread in the XC racing section of MTBR on the new XTRs with good reviews.

The platform probably isn't a big deal in a cross race though.


----------



## jlamb (Jan 28, 2011)

I run the 540's on my mtb and cross bike. The ones on my mtb have been on there for over 4 years with really no maintenance other than throwing some lube on the springs after hosing off. I also may try the xt's one day, but imho the 540's cannot be beat for the 60 you can find them for online.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

m_s said:


> The new XTR pedals are totally redesigned. More platform, ans supposedly a little better mud-shedding.


I ran XTR PD-M970's at the beginning of the last CX season and the new M980's starting mid-season and I felt like the new XTR design actually packed more of the gooey, slimey type mud than the M970's but that is just my opinion and others may have different experiences.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

they all suck compared to Time or Cranks Bros


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

get the best, and forget the rest


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

ms6073 said:


> I felt like the new XTR design actually packed more of the gooey, slimey type mud than the M970's



This was exactly my experience as well. The new ones are great in anything but goopy mud. The increase in surface area is the culprit... mud on the sole of the shoe and all that surface area means more clip in friction. 

Old XTR or XT pedals work much better (still sucky compared to Eggs, time) in the muck. Be aware that XT pedals are going to be redesigned this season to match the new XTR layout.


----------

